# Help me choose too!



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Dear friends

The other day ynd1 mentioned "a typical american casserole" , tuna fish I think.
Is there a book for typical or original american kitchen?
A book that contains the most popular american dishes, something that a "foreigner" could use?
I am a bit old-fashioned and I prefer books rather than on-line data bases!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

The Joy of Cooking ( Irma S. Rombauer)
The Fannie Farmer Cookbook (Marion Cunningham)
The Big Book of Casseroles : 250 Recipes for Serious Comfort Food (Maryana Vollstedt)
Click here for the Table of Contents of the last item listed and
here for an excerpt

All books available in regular bookstores or through www.amazon.com

Hope it helps.



[ September 20, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

And don't forget "Better Homes and Gardens" cookbook.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Yep I second Fanny Farmer and older Joy of Cookings....I went to a used book store yesterday and picked up some really cool cookbooks...
Laurel's kitchen, Lora Brody's Chocolate Diet,Best recipes from the back of boxes, bottles, cans and jars, several pickle and chutney books, Madison County Cookbook (this is a gem), and the piece d resistance The Chamberlain Calendar of French Cooking 1971.
Tuna Casserole was a 60's kinda meal...still have very fond memories of it.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I just saw in the Good Cook catalogue a book on casserole. You might want to look at it: The Big Book Of Casseroles by Marryana Vollstedt.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

My recommendation for good old American cooking is _Welcome to Junior's_. It is a good read too, about the history of the restaurant and Brooklyn. Includes classic recipes for meatloaf and tuna salad as well as their famous cheesecake.










It's available at amazon.com click here.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I 've just came back from an International Book store here in Athens that has practicaly everything!
I purchased the Big Book of Casseroles and I came upon "Welcome to Junior's" This is a very nice book to owe!I bought it at once!
Thank you so much for your help.
I will let you know when I will prepare my first true american dish!


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Speaking of American Recipes ... and just for the fun of it!

Here is another favorite cartoon character from my childhood.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Constantine I'm surprise don’t you know that Lucky Luke stopped smoking a while back? Blame it on politically correctness, nothing is immune to it not even childhood hero.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Papa

Don't tell me that you are reviewing "Lucky Louk Cooking Book"!!


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

I just read this thread today. Two items mentioned above are real winners in my household. My son (age 14) adores tuna noodle casserole--made with gobs of velveeta, thick bechamel mushroom sauce and topped with crunched-up potato chips. I have to make a huge amount at a time and freeze in individual containers so he can have it as an after-school snack. I also made 4 big meatloafs the other day--my current favorite recipe is simple--uses a package of stove top stuffing (from the Kraft Website). Very comforting spread with a little creamy horseradish sauce.

I think my mom over-casseroled us when we were growing up in the 60's. Sure was good though.

H.


----------

